# aliterative, rhymed and other interesting names in opera



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Gina Cigna
Rosa Raisa
- These names contain rhymes, the second one also an aliteration.
Are there any other names in the opera world, that fascinate you ?


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> Gina Cigna
> Rosa Raisa
> - These names contain rhymes, the second one also an aliteration.
> Are there any other names in the opera world, that fascinate you ?


Giuse Gerbino. Inger Karen. Toti dal Monte. Amalia Pini. Santa Chissari. Geori Boue. Eula Beal. Astra Desmond.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

How did I forget
Bruna Castagna ?

(The brown chestnut. Is it her real name ? Nothing indicates otherwise when I looked into it)


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Inge Borkh. Gertrud Grob-Prandl. Gertrud Bindernagel. Waltraud Meier. Ferruccio Furlanetto. Or long ones like Topi Lehtipuu. Or unspeakable like Sabine Devieilhe.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Fasolt and Fafner?  

We have alliterations with Hans Hotter and Wolfgang Windgassen.

It is funny to see that Gustav Neidlinger sung Alberich. ("Neid" is a common word in the Ring.)

Peter Schreier is maybe not an appropriate name for a singer singing so nicely. (Schreier = brawler, criar, squaller)


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> Inge Borkh. Gertrud Grob-Prandl. Gertrud Bindernagel. Waltraud Meier. Ferruccio Furlanetto. Or long ones like Topi Lehtipuu. Or unspeakable like Sabine Devieilhe.


Devieilhe is perfectly speakable if you know French.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Devieilhe is perfectly speakable if you know French.


Unfortunately, I don't. I only partially understand some texts and become frightened when they are not about French cooking.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Devieilhe is perfectly speakable if you know French.


Is it the same as "Devielle"?


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

This girl:


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> Gina Cigna
> Rosa Raisa
> - These names contain rhymes, the second one also an aliteration.
> Are there any other names in the opera world, that fascinate you ?


Apollo Granforte, a particularly sonorous baritone?


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

BBSVK said:


> Gina Cigna
> Rosa Raisa
> - These names contain rhymes, the second one also an aliteration.
> Are there any other names in the opera world, that fascinate you ?


Also Luisa Malagrida, Italian soprano of the 1950s and 1960's, who presumably did NOT produce terrible screeches (she recorded L'Amore dei tre Re, with Ezio Flagello [who presumably did NOT use his whip on her] for a small LP label in the 1960's. She looks nice.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

ewilkros said:


> Also Luisa Malagrida, Italian soprano of the 1950s and 1960's, who presumably did NOT produce terrible screeches (she recorded L'Amore dei tre Re, with Ezio Flagello [who presumably did NOT use his whip on her] for a small LP label in the 1960's. She looks nice.
> 
> View attachment 176435


Flagello had a whip? Is that in the action?


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

Francasacchi said:


> Flagello


"Flagello" is Italian for whip, "Malagrida" is Italian for, kinda, "terrible screech"


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Some favorites:

Jubilant Sykes
Conchita Supervía
He Hui
Pretty Yende
Atilla Kiss B.
Victoria Livengood
Bonaventura Bottone


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

The conductor Sesto Quatrini
(derived from words for number 6 and 4)


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> Pretty Yende


Her original name in Nombulelo Yende.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Gheorghiu
Pretty Yende
Rachvelishvili


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I love Bernadette Manca di Nissa, which is like Bernadette misses Nice (though the Italian name was Nizza). 

Romina Basso (who is a mezzo)


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

ewilkros said:


> "Flagello" is Italian for whip, "Malagrida" is Italian for, kinda, "terrible screech"


Well I totally missed that one. Oh


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Devieilhe is perfectly speakable if you know French.


Moi, je sais français assez bien mais je ne sais pas comment ce nom se dit.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Mandryka said:


> Moi, je sais français assez bien mais je ne sais pas comment ce nom se dit.


She can tell us herself:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

C’est un nom à coucher dehors


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bastien und Bastienne
Hänschen und Gretchen


----------

